# Unable to update to 20H2



## ottiliegirl (Jun 23, 2011)

The other issue is my original problem that I can't update one of my computers to 20H2. Apparently Dell has not tested my Inspiron 3650 and while my other two networked computers are on 20H2 they can't connect to my network.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Would you like me to help and see if we can fix your network?


----------



## ottiliegirl (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm open to any help anyone wanys give. The issue stilll open now may be related to the fact that I can't update the computer in question to windows 20H2. The model , Dell Inspiron3650 , has not been tested because of a problem with the bios. Not sure where I go from here.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Step 1) Tell me what is happening.
You have 3 computers on a home network 2 computers can see each other and share files
1 computer cannot see the other computers
True or false


----------



## ottiliegirl (Jun 23, 2011)

True


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

What I put in blue you can either copy and paste or type what I put in red you do . eg Enter means 
press the enter key
can you go to start type in cmd and press Enter
when you have the command prompt copy and paste or type ipconfig /all Enter
Could you give me the 3 ip address for eg 192.168.0.5, 192.168.0.6 etc
We only need the first one in the list and for you to check the other 2 Subnet mask and Gateway are the same.
Also tell me which of the 3 ip address cannot access the other 2


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Can you be more specific on 'can't connect to the network'?

For reference, this is the other thread, which may be the same issue Ottilie is mentioning. This thread I created was the Windows 10 not updating.

What is the service tag of the Inspiron? I see in general the BIOS has been updated on Feburary 2021. I think what you are referring to was the post that Plodr mentioned but I don't think it's a problem in this case.


----------



## ottiliegirl (Jun 23, 2011)

the service tag of the Inspiron is 8ZLWQD2


----------



## ottiliegirl (Jun 23, 2011)

PeterOz said:


> What I put in blue you can either copy and paste or type what I put in red you do . eg Enter means
> press the enter key
> can you go to start type in cmd and press Enter
> when you have the command prompt copy and paste or type ipconfig /all Enter
> ...


Following your instructions, see the printscreen attached


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Your computer is a little old but should be able to install the update.

You can do that by going to this link: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## ottiliegirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## ottiliegirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Tried that address twice and got the same message " This file or directory was not found. Program you are looking for might have been moved, had its name changed or is temporarlly unavailable"


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

The pic is showing there is no connection. I take it this is a pic of the one not working?
Is this a laptop


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Can you plug in with a cable


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Ok i just saw your service tag - Sorry I was not getting email or push updates.
I see it is a desktop
Are you connected via cable or are you trying to connect via wifi


----------



## ottiliegirl (Jun 23, 2011)

PeterOz said:


> The pic is showing there is no connection. I take it this is a pic of the one not working?
> Is this a laptop


I'm terribly sorry. Someone else came into the picture to help with the 20H2 problem and I got confused. I didn't realize and think I sent him the information you were looking for . The screen shot was from the one not working and it is a desktop


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

it is showing media disconnected Can you scroll the screen up 
and see if it has IPv4 and an address.
Are you plugged in via cable


----------



## ottiliegirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Couriant said:


> Your computer is a little old but should be able to install the update.
> 
> You can do that by going to this link: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


Tried that address twice and got the same message " This file or directory was not found. Program you are looking for might have been moved, had its name changed or is temporarlly unavailable"


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Do not worry about the update just yet
1 thing at a time
Are you connected via cable


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Have a look at the pic attached


----------



## ottiliegirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Answer to 1st question - Yes, the computer we are working on is a desktop and is connected to everything all the time.

As far as the picture I did see one like that but I didn't know how to send screen shots. I will do that next but right now is bedtime. I am on Eastern time so I'll do better tomorrow. Good night for now.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Ok I understand So it is connected via cable good.
You do not need a screen shot just write down the number eg 192.168.0.4
Good night


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

and the same number of 1 good one


----------



## ottiliegirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Here are the numbers for all three of my computers:

#1 - Desktop 192.168.1.16 (Preferred) - this is the device that can't update to 20H2

#2 - Black Laptop - 192.168.1.12 (Prefered)

#3 - Silver Laptop - 192.168.1.18 (Preferred)

I don't really want to throw anything else in the mix but I noted something that I want to question.

The DESKTOP device comes up on the ipcnfig page has " C:\Users\patco
The BLACK and SILVER both have "C:\users\ottiliegirl

Is that okay?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

ottiliegirl said:


> The DESKTOP device comes up on the ipcnfig page has " C:\Users\patco
> The BLACK and SILVER both have "C:\users\ottiliegirl
> 
> Is that okay?


Yes
On Desktop open cmd
Ping 192.168.1.12 Enter
Do you get a reply or a time out


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

As I mentioned, there is another thread for network issue. This thread is for the unable to update Windows.

@ottiliegirl I want to make sure, do you have 2 separate issues?


----------

